# BATTLE ROYALE!



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2006)

AMAZING. MOVIE.

Although not for everyone. Its sort of an exploitation film..............

Basically a bunch of kids(played by real teans) are forced onto an Island and must kill eachother. Granted, the script sucks(TOo many characters=too little development) but the directing is bad ass.

He obviously had watched End of Eva. If you have seen both, you might have been able to notice certain things that they shared in common(Even used one of the same classical tunes)

Beat Takashi Kitano plays the teacher. He plays one evil, badass, yet sympathetic character. The rest of the actors are so-so.

Kazuo Kiriyama(sp?) is the name of the main antagonist(Noticed someone on this forum uses the same name). Evil character, overrated actor. Everyone says he is like the Mr. Depp of Japan, but I didn't really see it. He does fine, but didn't have enough of a part to show it.

THere is also a character who is like Shikamaru(Less lazy though) but if they made a Naruto movie, that guy(Mimura?) would be the perfect choice.

I want to read the novel now, and watch the sequel!

9.5/10!


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

The sequel kinda sucked to me, and i like the manga better than anything else cause of all the extra info put in.

First movie was great though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2006)

yeah, heard that on the sequel and novel.

I wanted to see more of the Karate guy(Don't recall his name). I don't think it actually even said he was a black belt in the movie........but I guess in the manga he fights Kazuo and wins, but Kazuo still kills him.


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 25, 2006)

the story was great and i loved this film


----------



## Lucidious (May 26, 2006)

yea, battle royale's rad. i just saw it this week. yea, the premise sounds totally dumb, but the execution really made it rock. i enjoyed it 

havn't seen the sequel yet or read the manga. i don't know about the sequel. it sounds cool, but whatever. the manga must rock though.

9.5/10


----------



## furious styles (May 26, 2006)

Royale. Battle Royale.

But yes, it's quite good.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 27, 2006)

Ive seen the movie, read the novel and manga. Just havent watched the second one out of pure fear of it ruining my love for Royale. I deffinately recommend the manga and the novel. The novel even more so.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2006)

Sorry, typed it late at night. Was very tired(On Typo)

the sequel sounds more like a war-exploitation film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2006)

Wait, there's a sequel?!? :amazed

I have to look for that.

Anyway, the first movie was pretty good, funny, and had some decent story to it. I liked the ending, and how cool the guy was being killed.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2006)

Bah, I want to read the novel but my library nor bookstore carry it................


----------



## Tsuuga (May 27, 2006)

The sequel is awful... it doesn't deserve to be called "Battle Royale."


----------



## Uzumaki Yondaime (May 28, 2006)

Isn't this movie really old?


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 28, 2006)

I LOVE this movie. I've not watched the sequel as I've been told not to as it's crap. :/


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 29, 2006)

Nah, fuck that! Can anybody explain what the fuck happened at the end?! Everything started to fall apart for me when it remained the last three and they were at the sea. What the hell happened? How did they deactivate the necklace shyt? I know the other guys did, but they died, and there is no way that Shuya would've known about that. What was the relationship between Noriko and Kitano? How the hell did they get a boat at the end? What the hell was Kitano's deal at the end with the picture, why did everybody look so surprised? Why did he have a watergun when he had a real gun? Why didn't he leave off the island? What the hell is Shuya and Noriko planning, now that they are off the island? It just look like they was running...? So many unanwsered questions! There's more to say, but I'm tired.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I hear, the translation the subs offered wasn't very clear. Basically, Kitano said that the one dude was the one to hack into the system before entering the Battle Royale(second time). Not Mimura(the guy who they showed hacking). Keep in mind, Japanese films usually dont spell everything out like Western films.

As for the rest,

1) Kitano's relationship with Noriko was odd. He had a bad relationship with his daughter and Noriko seemed to respect him. Frankly, he considered Noriko to be his true daughter.

2) Kawada probably deactivated Shuya and Norikos collars, making them appear dead.

3) The boat was probably on the island.......Kawada said he had a way off.\

4) They would just run. In the sequel, Shuya runs sort of a terrorist group.....not sure about Noriko.


----------



## Pr1de (May 30, 2006)

the movie was off the hook


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 30, 2006)

For those who didnt get all the plot from the movie I again recommend the book. Its cheap and great entertainment for a Battle Royal junkie.


----------



## Haruka (May 30, 2006)

The movie blowed ass. Read the novel, it's so much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2006)

Still trying to find the book.

Must. Read.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 30, 2006)

I read Battle Royale, but not the whole thing. I understand alittle of the movie now, thanks for that MartialHorror. There was other things I was going to ask, but oh well now. Why didn't Kitano let the guards go and check up on the corpses of Shuya and Noriko when they faked their deaths? Also, when Kitano came out, defenseless and not guarded, why the fuck didn't the crazy psycho chick (the one who almost got raped when she was a little girl) attack him?  And still confused on the picture they showed at the end with Noriko being in the middle with the dead bodies surrounding her on the island. Also, out of all the people, I don't understand why Kawada didn't kill Shuya and them at first.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (May 30, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Why didn't Kitano let the guards go and check up on the corpses of Shuya and Noriko when they faked their deaths?



He already knew what had happened.  At that point he had already realized what Kawada was planning and he knew that Noriko and Shuya were still alive.  Kitano wanted to deal with it himself and he did.



			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Also, when Kitano came out, defenseless and not guarded, why the fuck didn't the crazy psycho chick (the one who almost got raped when she was a little girl) attack him?



What if Kitano had detinated her collar?  What if she did kill him, but the soldiers gunned her down for murdering her teacher?  There was no advantage for her in killing Kitano as she would die one way or another.



			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> And still confused on the picture they showed at the end with Noriko being in the middle with the dead bodies surrounding her on the island.



Noriko was the only student that Kitano didn't see as a delinquiant.  Watch the dream sequence with the dialogue after the movie is over for a better understanding of their relationship.



			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Also, out of all the people, I don't understand why Kawada didn't kill Shuya and them at first.



Kawada tells them flat out why.  He doesn't intend to try and kill everyone this time...he wants to understand what Keiko's smile. Besides this, he plans to escape along with Shuya, Noriko, Sugimura, Mimura and all of their friends...the problem is that the aggressive players like Kazuo and the psycho girl are killing everyone off and ruining the escape plans.  Kawada didn't intend to play the game this time so he had no reason to kill off people who were no threat to his life.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 31, 2006)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> He already knew what had happened.  At that point he had already realized what Kawada was planning and he knew that Noriko and Shuya were still alive.  Kitano wanted to deal with it himself and he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, that makes it all the better. Thank you!


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 31, 2006)

Saw the movie years ago, brought the book a little later. Still haven't read it yet, though.

Damn, I remember how badass Kiriyama was.


----------



## Haruka (May 31, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Saw the movie years ago, brought the book a little later. Still haven't read it yet, though.
> 
> Damn, I remember how badass Kiriyama was.


Read the book, and you'll see how crappy the movie was. The novel was brilliant.


----------



## Sayo (May 31, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> The sequel kinda sucked to me, and i like the manga better than anything else cause of all the extra info put in.
> 
> First movie was great though.


Same thoughts, kiriyama ftw all teh time!~!! \o/


----------



## Lucidious (May 31, 2006)

nice spiel funcle, nice spiel


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2006)

It's Kazuo! I knew someone used that name.

To add, I actually think Kitano could have easily overpowered Mitsuko anyway without the remote. He threw that knife early on very well. It usually takes alot of skill to have such precise aim. 

While the novel sounds like it is more developed, I considered BR to be a great movie due to the directors style. The scene in which Kazuo fights Mitsuko was imo, one of best directed scenes ever. 

And considering its little development, I felt bad for certain characters.

Mimura was a favorite of mine. That subplot with his uncle was touching and he was likable. Can't remember Karate-kids name. That guy was cool as well. In the manga, he actually defeats kazuo in hand-to-hand combat(Although Kazuo kills him in the long run)

Not to mention the Kawada subplot. He was interesting as well. Even Mitsuko became sympathetic, and imo, was the best actress of the group.

Personally, I felt Kazuo himself was overrated. Sure, he was badass but everyone keeps praising the actor as being so great. I didn;t see it at all. The novel seems to use him much better.

THe movie is not perfect anyway. The acting could be pretty bad at times. The entire lighthouse scene was cool but those girls overracted.

Shuya was a bit overemotional and Noriko was just.........there.

lol, was nice to see the gal who plays GoGo in Kill Bill as that jogging girl. Didn't have much of a part, but was a treat to see nonetheless. She has that intense, scary way about her.


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 31, 2006)

Haru-Haru said:
			
		

> Read the book, and you'll see how crappy the movie was. The novel was brilliant.



Yah, I've started becoming interested in BR again recently, so I'll probably do so after I'm done reading The Da Vinci Code.

You read the manga? If so, how is it?


----------



## Haruka (Jun 1, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Yah, I've started becoming interested in BR again recently, so I'll probably do so after I'm done reading The Da Vinci Code.
> 
> You read the manga? If so, how is it?


I didn't read the manga, I read the *novel.*


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jun 1, 2006)

I know. I was asking if you've read the manga _in addition to_ the novel.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh awesome movie! watched 1 & 2. The first was the best


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 1, 2006)

was 2 really horrible? or was it actually ok. im wary since the premise has nothing to do with mass slaughter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2006)

I hear the second has to do with Shuya running a terrorist group. They are captured and must bring down some other terrorist........or something like that.

SOme say it is a worthy sequel. Others say it sucks.

Edit: Wrote a Naruto/Battle Royale fic.


----------



## warcraft (Jul 13, 2006)

Got the movie, got the novel. Loved the movie, loved the novel. This is one of my favourite movies of all time, everything about this was great.


----------



## MidoriEnvy (Jul 13, 2006)

Honestly, I can totally understand why Quentin Tarentino casted Chiaki Kuriyama as Gogo Yubari in Kill Bill. I loved her as Chigusa in Battle Royale. Her scenes were probably the most touching out of the movie.

Another fact about Battle Royale, the scene in the lighthouse was inspired by Resevoir Dogs, another Quentin Tarentino movie. 

Very cool movie and an addicting book to read. I think for those who aren't hardcore fans, the book might seem to have some outdated slang so it feels awkward to read. (According to one of my friends.) Nonetheless, it's a great book.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2006)

yup.

originally the gal who played Mitsuko was cast as well. Its been debated if she would play Yuki(Gogo's sister in the original Kill Bill script) or just Gogo. In the original script, Gogo had no lines. But the two combined sort of in the movie. When the actress couldn't do it, the part was cut out. 

Ironically Chiaki has become a type-cast. In "Yokai War" she apparently plays the same part.


----------



## warcraft (Jul 13, 2006)

but still Chiaki Kuriyama was awesome in Kill Bill and thats twice she killed someone by destorying their manhood


----------



## Birkin (Mar 6, 2007)

*Battle Royale*

Anyone seen this crazy Japanese movie? It's freakin' sick >.>

It's about a random class being picked out for the Battle Royale, they're drugged and dragged to a random island where they awake and is being told they are gonna kill eachother. Only one can be left alive or else the necklaces they have on them will explode and they will all die if there isn't a winner in 3 days. 

Each of them get their own back with different weapons, some luckier than others. And on top of it all, there are two transfer students there, one has been there before, and the other is there for the pure fun of killing.

Anyone seen these crazeh movie? Or the sequel?


----------



## Ash (Mar 6, 2007)

Never seen it. Sounds neat.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 6, 2007)

This is one of my favourite films. I've not seen it for years though, it's a bloody good film I tell yeee.

I've never watched the sequel, I was told not to watch it by some friends.  Apparently it's awful.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 6, 2007)

Absolutely loved the first film, but hated the sequel.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 6, 2007)

First Film: Pretty well done. If you enjoyed it. Read the manga or the novel which the movie is based. Pretty interesting as well.

Second Film: I ended up seeing it. Not as good. Characters didn't give the effect the way they did in the first film.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 6, 2007)

i've seen this movie 6 years ago.  i can't believe it's been that long.
imagine if The Simpsons made a parody of BR.  i'd picture Homer Simpson as Mr. Kitano.


"mmmmm.....cookies....."
*drops dead*


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

Love this movie


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sequel sucked, first one is a cult classic. One of my favorite Japanese movies.


----------



## S.o.L (Mar 8, 2007)

First Film: Automatic Classic, the movie had so many characters that were focused on. And none of them seemed to be the teens filled with angst you see in most movies these days. The begining is attention grabbing to say the least. There are no boring parts or any scenes to just feel up space. The movie uses time wisely and everything contributes to the further process of the story. The only thin I didn't like was Kitano's reason for doing what he did. Oh a student was nce to me so I want all the others to die so that she can live. I really hated that. But overall one of my favorite movies.

The Sequel: I think I am one of the few who genuinley enjoyed this fim. Of course it is not as good as the original, but it provides a new aspect to the main character of the original BR, Nanahara Shuya, and how he has grown into a strong leader. Just like the first film the opening scene is attention grabbing. I will admit that the thing I liked most about the original is the exact opposite of what was in this one. The goddamn angsty and cliche' teen characters. The only original style character in this movie was Shuya, but he was already introduced. Nonetheless I still love this film, specially the new rules of the game and how the kids are being manipulated to fight the governments battles. One thing that was interesting was the anti-amercan tone in this film. I had no problem with it, because the film makers did have a point but it seemed almost unneeded.


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2007)

The original was AMAZING.  Sequel was..."meh".


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 8, 2007)

the first one was awsome and the second was as good as beck...


----------



## pavister (Mar 8, 2007)

first one: awesome
2nd one: still good
deathnote: same actor =D


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 10, 2007)

There's a movie? Wow, I've read the manga but I didn't know there was a movie. I want to see this.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2007)

o o o o o o o i seen it u got to love the cold bloody dude he hard to die bt he die she look sweet saw maga and movie aready


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 21, 2008)

I have seen it and I read the book too. I enjoyed both of them very much. You know you can see both movies on Crunchyroll. Thats where I saw them.

Here's the links

Battle Royale

_Don't post illegal film links on the Forum - Shroomsday_

Battle Royale 2

_Don't post illegal film links on the Forum - Shroomsday_

scoll to the bottom and its there.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

movie was pretty cool, saw it a long time ago


----------



## Denji (Jan 21, 2008)

The first movie was cool, but the sequel was ass.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 21, 2008)

Its one of the saddest movies ive ever seen. The guy who had been on a previous island was my fav, and his flashback almost made me cry.

Fantastic, yet crazy movie.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 21, 2008)

The second one was so so, I didnt like the idea of if one person dies then your partner dies with you.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 21, 2008)

I loved this movie so much. I really really really loved it. I should watch the second at some point.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2008)

I liked the first one and definitely worth watching.  The original novel is much better though.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jan 22, 2008)

The movie was great for me when I first watched it but the novel provided a more complete and overall better story than the movie. I suggest you watch the movie, read the
 book and DON'T waste your time on its sequel.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 28, 2008)

If you wanna give links to online movies(illegal) deal with it via PM's.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2008)

Novel > Movie I > Manga > Movie II

I read both the novel and the manga (all 15 volumes) and have both movies. I STRONGLY recommend the novel for a more complete experience of Takami's dystopia and the themes he writes about.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2008)

Darkhope

One of the earliest NF threads


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

This movie is freaking win XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Love the movie and its sequel is really misunderstood, its has a great message. Oh and the music in the movies is amazing, got me interested in a whole new genre because of the movie.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 31, 2008)

Could someone who's read the manga or watched the second movie, in spoiler tags, say whether the rebels win out in the end of it all? Because that would seriously depress me if the government won.


----------



## Kieuseru (Jan 31, 2008)

I watched the movie.  It was okay.  I really want to read the book now, because I heard it is better than the movies.


----------



## Sho (Jan 31, 2008)

There were no rebels in the book.

Anyway the movie was great, but the novel and manga in that order are much better.  You should check them out.


----------

